# 

## namore

Witam,
Będę wykonywał w domu ogrzewanie podłogowe. Zakupiłem już projekt w którym wskazane są dylatacje które dzielą wylewkę na pola grzejne. Z lektury prasy budowlanej wiem, że te dylatacje są bardzo ważne i powinny "przecinać" wylewkę przez całą grubość.
Jednak mój wykonawca twierdzi inaczej. Otóż uważa, że wylewkę dylatuje się tylko wtedy gdy ma b. dużą powierzchnię. A jak już się upieram na dylatacje to może mi po prostu trochę naciąć wylewkę. 
Czy Waszym zdaniem powinienem zaufać wykonawcy, czy raczej upierać się na zrobieniu dylatacji przez cały przekrój wylewki?
Będę wdzięczny za rady!
L.

----------


## marynata

Dylatacje wyznacza projektant ogrzewania i zupełnie nie rozumiem dlaczego jej wykonanie tak bardzo przeszkadza wykonawcy?

----------


## kajmanxxl

dylatacje przy podłogówce są nie tylko po to by podzielić duże powierzchnie ale również by podzielić części różnie się nagrzewające, czyli zależą od tego czy pokój znajduje się nad lub pod pomieszczeniem nieogrzewanym gdy chcemy mieć pokoje o różnej temperaturze, strony świata, powierzchni okien itd jeżeli jest zrobiony projekt to tylko głupi wykonawca robi po swojemu, jak jest według projektu to gdy coś zacznie pękać cała odpowiedzialność spada na projektanta po co brać sobie kłopot na głowę???????

----------


## namore

Najgorsze jest to że wykonawca wylewki twierdzi, że "profile" dylatacyjne powinien ułożyć hydraulik, a hydraulik że wykonawca.
A zmartwienie ma inwestor...

----------


## kajmanxxl

jak jest projekt to ułóż samemu a jednemu i drugiemu odlicz od zapłaty, dla mnie też to powinien zrobić hydraulik ale często robi to ktoś kto wylewa bo jest mu tak wygodniej

----------


## 1950

dylatacje robi instalator i nie daj sobie wcisnąć ciemnoty, że są niepotrzebne 
albo że taśma dylatacyjna jest niepotrzebna i że załatwi to nacięcie wylewki,
przy wylewkach taśma im przeszkadza i dlatego opowiadają tego typu głupoty,

dylatacje muszą być zrobione taśmą dylatacyjną i nie ma dyskusji

----------


## MORDIMER.

U mnie też była taka dyskusja hydraulik-budowlańcy o to kto ma ułożyć dylatację. Ułożyli budowlańcy przy zalewaniu posadzki ale zachwyceni nie byli wcale chociaż dopłacałem. Po prostu dylatacja przeszkadza przy wykonywaniu wylewki.

----------

